# S&W model 19-4 .357 Combat Revolver



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Picked up this beauty today. Model 19-4 with original box and paperwork. Perfect condition, guy told me it had been in the safe for over 20 years, and it looks like it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Model 19 was my first real handgun....4"....that's a nice one.........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yum!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

WOW!!! Sure wish mine was that nice.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Splendid!


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats! Beautiful wheel gun!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think it was a great deal. Just wish I had more money, he also had a Model 29-2, Model 14 and a Model 17 that all looked just alike. Today is my anniversary and I'm taking my wife on a cruise next week and to the BCS National Championship game, if it wasn't for that, I would have gotten all 4.


----------

